# Black Swan Waltz (Tenor Trombone demo)



## Guy Bacos (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a demo for tenor trombone (from the VSL download section) with orchestra accompaniment.

Black Swan Waltz

Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Nov 27 said:


> This is a demo for tenor trombone (from the VSL download section) with orchestra accompaniment.
> 
> Black Swan Waltz
> 
> ...



Guy, your composition, as always, is absolutely great! I like it very very much! I hope you know what a great composer you are!!!

The sound from the trombone I do not like so very much, but this is not your fault.

You did a great job!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Gunther! Glad you enjoyed the piece.  

I'm sorry you don't like the sound, I'm quite happy with the result, and yes, I know! I know! I know about all the other libraries! Please stop telling me about them 1 of every 2 posts. I do know they exist....


----------



## nikolas (Nov 26, 2010)

Guy,

This indeed is a terrific composition. Taken further than the recent impressionistic stlye you seem to like, you're approaching a little Prokofiev in this I think. And it works great! 

Incidently I like the sound of the trombone! 

I don't like the strings very much (the staccato/spiccato samples), but not sure what's wrong, probably my ears at this point.

In any way, a very nice composition, carefully orchestrated at the exact style it needed to be! Well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!

Nikolas, you were absolutely right about the staccato strings (cellos), I realized the higher note of the chord should of went to the violas, therefor giving a bit of a Herrmann/Psycho effect on the cello high range.  Some poor orchestration there. It's fixed now and smoother.

JPQ, I'm 96.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 29, 2010)

Guy,

I like that 'close to against the grain - but ... keep the contenance' sort of music very much. Great, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the nice feedback guys!

Michael, it's not authentic, I added some vibrato with the pitch wheel. A bit too much maybe? But it's more subtle now.

Also a cadenza has been added to show the more macho  side of the trombone. =o 



synergy543 @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> One question though - In another thread mverta mentions that he plays all parts with little MIDI editing. You're a great player, but when you go to make changes, how often do you tweak the MIDI as opposed to replay the part?
> 
> I ask because I doubt this level of realization could be achieved without some MIDI editing - as there's too much going on with dynamics, expression, articulation changes and such to all be played in realtime I think. Yet, I get Mike's point too, I just think both are essential.




Yeah, it really depends how you're comfortable working. I must admit, I'm as much comfortable with one as the other, but for me, the fingers are just following commands from brain, so sometimes I'll make drastic changes to my interpretation because I'm able to hear it another way in my head. I just take a mental "audio" picture of it and start editing until it matches perfectly the picture. Before I couldn't do that, now I work often like that. I find the mind is always a bit more attentive when he's not physically involved in playing. I do think however it's important to have at least your first take in real time. I personally spend a lot more time editing because the finer details can only be done though editing, at least for the style of phrases I like to write. I've never heard anybody play a string line in real time and sounded natural. Of course Mike's video covers the basic techniques beautifully, but I imagine the ones with a bit of experience starts to develop alternative ways of working to fit more their own abilities.


----------

